# Have modeling equipment and GW paints for sale CHEAP!!!!



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

What the thread says. What I have: 24 GW Paints, 1 can of black primer, a set of plastic sprue clippers, a set of plastic files, basing rocks and grass, Army Painter shading dip, Army Painter anti-Gloss varnish spray, 5 brushes that are in great condition. I still have more I am willing to send. I want $60 shipped for it all. Post in here before pming me, thanks.


----------

